# TDG - Derby - June 2008



## Jessamine (Jun 11, 2008)

Stumbled accross =] Enjoy!

Outsidey bits...























And so... We enter...






First views...










A window... That leads to... A wall?














Chair!






Couple of random ones...


























Corridor action!





























One of my faves...






More doors to explore another day!










Secret message...






Lots of E's on the floor =D






And out of the warehouse again...






In the officey bits...










TOILETSSS =D Yaaaaaaaay!






Caving in...






Peelage...






Yuuuuk!










My favorite find.... An old skeleton key & order forms...










Underground explore ( didn't go in very far as no torches and it was getting dark  )










More outsidy and open bits & pieces...


















Wink wink 










A lift! ( You can get to upper levels on this as its jammed in the middle and the 1st floor has no lift doors - an explore for later!)










The other side of the battery charging bit...
















Nothing AMAZING but a nice find as I didn't really plan to go in... We sort of stumbled accross it and spur of the moment found a way in and had a gander =] Its in the process of being demo'd at the mo as you can see... Glad I got the chance to explore ​


----------



## thompski (Jun 11, 2008)

Now thats a good find Jess, I wonder whats going to happen with the rest of the place?

That rooftop looks interesting, did you get on top?


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 11, 2008)

not yet as it was getting dark pretty fast and we had no torches =( like I said, found ways to upper floors so maybe from there roof access is a possibility - will have to go back and explore when its lighter for longer


----------



## thompski (Jun 12, 2008)

Well I think I know where it is, infact I think its on the same road as another location I sent you a message about!

Either way well found - love new places, especially ones in Derby (not biased honest) I like the sign and magazine in the portaloo 

Definitely going to take a gander tomorrow I think!


----------



## GaryDave (Jun 12, 2008)

Crikey, a report from you already? Most impressive! I need to do a place soon but i'm travelling about a fair bit at the mo  . Currently in pembrokeshire and would've liked to of hit some forts, but I see 'SilverStealth' has already done them all!  Plus i've only got one day left here, ah well... i'll send out a friend to do some and just take the credit 

(three emoticons in one sentence is a record for me)

I *think* you may have to remove one of your photos, as it shows your access point. And while an open door sure is an obvious access route, it still may be against the rules to display it.

Wonderful stuff otherwise, loooaaads of images which is always good to see. Though if you're making a habbit out of this you'll be wanting to either not include images with you/anyone in them, or just blur out the faces. Wouldn't want the wrong people stumbling across this thread with your face all over it.


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 12, 2008)

Aye thats true I'll remember that for the future  Thanks GaryDave!


----------



## johno23 (Jun 12, 2008)

Great report with lots of pics of the place.Looks quite an interesting find.Nice to see another addition to Team Derby,welcome aboard


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 12, 2008)

Indeed it was, although its a relitavely new building, it was still a challenge and fun to explore  which surprised me as it doesnt look much from the outside! Inside are intricate tunnels and corridors and little low ceilinged rooms which are fun to get lost in especially when the only light you can rely on is the flashes of your camera to lead the way! Hence some of the dodgy photography here and there  it makes it really exiting in the pitch black not knowing what youll find! It'll be great to go explore the roof / 1st floor when I get chance - and hopfully that'll be before the rest gets pulled down!!


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 12, 2008)

Wow you’ve certainly got off to a flying start!

You’ve found a manky old chair – check
You’ve posed in the chair – check
You’ve found porn – check

I think you’ve probably earnt your PM privileges now. Good first explore. 

Get yourself a torch and you’ll be sorted


----------



## discobean (Jun 12, 2008)

nice pics....shame no torch...i need a torch too...cant borrow the girlfriends bros one every time altho it is a maglite


anyways...nice first report...better than my first one


----------



## U_E_D (Jun 12, 2008)

Good stuff, nice first explore.


----------



## thompski (Jun 12, 2008)

Get down to Wilkos opposite the Eagle Centre, they've got a good range of torches under ten quid, not the most amazing torches but theres headlamps, leds, wind-ups etc. The cheapest is 75 pence!

I got a three LED wind up for £4 from there and its great for scaring people! Not brilliant but does the job.


----------



## thompski (Jun 13, 2008)

Went with Jess and co (I forgot his name - sorry!) yesterday evening, I think its better we don't have multiple threads on the same place so i'll add them here.

Really well found in my opinion, the highlight for me was the easily accessible flat roofed sections which offered some nice views of several Derby landmarks (active AND abandoned). Most of the other pictures I took pretty much show the stuff seen already so i'll spare you seeing the same things again (comradethompski flickr is your friend).

A breeze block sitting amongst the remains of a refrigeration room.





A trio of Urinals, makes a change from flushy's





Shattered glass





Guess the Urbex Location (number 1)





Guess the Urbex Location (number 2)





And here's one for Crashmatt and The_Revolution 





The duo whom joined me, watching over the 'Church towers and shopping centre' better known as Derby!





Welcome to Derby... lovely innit? Went a bit OTT in Photoshop :|


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 13, 2008)

Blagh haha I look like such a tramp =D

Lovely pics I'll put a few more of mine up later =]

Jessa


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 14, 2008)

Visited back the other night for a bit of exploring in the dark =] it was alot of funnnn 

We mainly stayed on the roof taking in the night views...






Me and my two companions Shane & Andy...










Darkness =]








Sorry for the poor quality! The pictures don't do any justice.... You really have to see it for yourself, night or day its just truely stunning =] I hope you all have time to enjoy what we did 

x


----------



## thompski (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks as good as I thought at night, wish I lived in walking distance as i'd probably sit up there at night just to relax!

Don't suppose you've got any shots from Thursday?


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 17, 2008)

Done itt!! 


=] 


Jess x


----------



## The Pirate (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice posts..looks like a great visit


----------



## orangeacid (Jun 18, 2008)

I live minutes down the road from here, I really should check it out. Anyone fancy an explore?

Btw is 'guess the urbex location #1' accessible? I see it every day on the way back from college and I've wanted to get in there for months.


----------



## The_Revolution (Jun 18, 2008)

orangeacid said:


> Btw is 'guess the urbex location #1' accessible? I see it every day on the way back from college and I've wanted to get in there for months.



Yes it is - get yourself in there


----------



## King Al (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice find guys, Like the "sprinkle when you tinkle" sign and the pic of the glass on the window ledge is great good stuff


----------



## thompski (Jun 18, 2008)

Orangeacid - Urbex Location Number 1 (Tanglewood Mill) is out of the question considering the recent security measures introduced. 

There is a nice stash of industrial sites in the city at the minute though which are easily accessible and i'm sure many in the area will agree are a bit more interesting than Tanglewood Mill.


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 18, 2008)

thompski said:


> Orangeacid - Urbex Location Number 1 (Tanglewood Mill) is out of the question considering the recent security measures introduced.
> 
> There is a nice stash of industrial sites in the city at the minute though which are easily accessible and i'm sure many in the area will agree are a bit more interesting than Tanglewood Mill.



LMAO ^^^^ Very true!!!! Was very unnerving when we discovered thee little motion sensor and obviously as it was on a different floor to our exit was worrying if we'd get out in time in case we got caught!

Tanglewood mill is still accessable and still ok to go in as long as you don't go in a certain room. I love it in there, very pretty builing and the outside is trulyl stunning!! - Like a secret garden! As for roof access well, probably the safest option as you dont need to access any of the other floors really!! Email for details if your planning on going in... =]


----------



## thompski (Jun 18, 2008)

Jessamine - Just noticed you've got your private message privileges now, should make things easier in the future!


----------



## orangeacid (Jun 21, 2008)

*My First Explore!*

Just got back from my first explore! (well, two hours ago, but there was family guy to be watched). Thompski graciously agreed to give me a tour. I didn't take that many shots and we spent most of our time on the roof. Here are a couple of the better ones:


Old lift shaft lit from the inside manually with multiple fires of an off-camera flashgun






My guide, the excellent Thompski  I figured this sort of shot must be mandatory around here so I might as well get it out of the way





Some machinery on the roof:





Following thompski down the stairs with the flashgun (check out my sexy sexy arm top right)





Thought I'd get one of myself in here 





So, thanks to jessamine and shane for thoughtfully finding a nice site so near to me, and to thompski for the meet-up and tour. Also thanks for lending me the wind-up torch so that I could stay a bit later, that was very good of you and I'll get it back to you soon


----------



## Jessamine (Jun 21, 2008)

orangeacid said:


> Thought I'd get one of myself in here
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful pictures OrangeAcid and thankyou =] xX


----------



## thompski (Jun 21, 2008)

Nicely done there Orangeacid, love them all 

I was more preoccupied by the rooftop (my current obsession I think) but did a few indoor shots. Overall quite pleased with the results but nothing spectacular by all means 

Taken around 10:20, probably my favourite night shot.





Orangeacid inspecting the controls for the storage room.





Self portrait shot, the least offensive of the four I did!





Had a weird dream last night that I climbed Rivermead House (the tower block by the Derwent)... one day.... one day!


----------

